# Wireless driver Intel 4965AGN



## tom-pele (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi 

I'm having probably driver related issue :
[cmd=]pciconf -lvbc[/cmd] tells

```
none1@pci0:3:0:0:       class=0x028000 card=0x11018086 chip=0x42298086 rev=0x61 hdr=0x00                                                               
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'                                                                                                                   
    device     = 'Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN(supporting 802.11a/b/g/Draft-N) (Intel 4965AGN)'                                                    
    class      = network                                                                                                                               
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xfdffe000, size 8192, enabled                                                                            
    cap 01[c8] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0                                                                                               
    cap 05[d0] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit                                                                                                        
    cap 10[e0] = PCI-Express 1 endpoint max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
```

The computer i use is ASUS G1S, 
and the release i'm trying on is
FreeBSD 8.0 RC1

Anyone similar wireless experience ? 
-------------------------------
(next time i'll perhaps acquire more conventional hardware like IBM or even Apple)


----------



## richardpl (Sep 30, 2009)

Did you tried iwn(4) driver?


----------



## tom-pele (Sep 30, 2009)

*I'll check onto it*

No, i haven't tried it yet. Thanks.


----------



## overmind (Sep 30, 2009)

I have one of those and it works ok. WEP do not work, WPA works well. Use iwn driver.

When you post, please be more specific in title post, this help people who know about your problem to reply quickly to your post when they see it. Some of us do not read all posts (for example you could write post title : "wifi driver for 4965AGN").

Here is a howto about configuring your 4965AGN driver:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5785


----------



## tom-pele (Oct 3, 2009)

*intel 4965AGN driver*



			
				overmind said:
			
		

> Here is a howto about configuring your 4965AGN driver:
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=5785



That worked like a million,


----------

